# School mission statement



## stickarts (Jan 14, 2009)

Hello all,

Does your school have a mission statement? If so, I would be interested to see it if you care to share!


----------



## jarrod (Jan 15, 2009)

not one that is written down & placed on the wall or anything, but we are a friendly, affordable place to train multipule styles of grappling for fun, competition, & self-defense.

jf


----------



## stickarts (Jan 15, 2009)

jarrod said:


> not one that is written down & placed on the wall or anything, but we are a friendly, affordable place to train multipule styles of grappling for fun, competition, & self-defense.
> 
> jf


 
Have you ever thought of putting one in writing? I think it has helped our staff to all pull together in the same direction. Just curious as to how many schools have tried it.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 17, 2009)

stickarts said:


> Have you ever thought of putting one in writing? I think it has helped our staff to all pull together in the same direction. Just curious as to how many schools have tried it.


 
nah, i think it would take away from the informality of the club.  plus, i'm moving in a few months & i'm not sure anyone can take it over for me, so it seems kind of moot.

jf


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2009)

jarrod said:


> nah, i think it would take away from the informality of the club. plus, i'm moving in a few months & i'm not sure anyone can take it over for me, so it seems kind of moot.
> 
> jf


 
Its not something that you need to post for all to see but its good to have instructors know it. Just a thought. We do have one stated in our handbook and I also review it with our staff periodically.


----------



## jarrod (Jan 18, 2009)

it's sort of on the website, is that close enough? 

http://lawrencegrapplingclub.com

jf


----------



## stickarts (Jan 18, 2009)

nice site!


----------

